Ask HN: What are the most interesting things happening right now in JavaScript? - filipoi
======
otras
Watching how the language grows can be very interesting. I highly recommend
taking a look at TC39 proposals and the process.

For example, SmooshGate:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/03/smooshgate](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/03/smooshgate)

For something more recent and ongoing, private class fields:
[https://github.com/tc39/proposal-class-
fields](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-class-fields)

------
vinayms
As an experiment I created a framework called JEEP. You might find it
interesting.
[https://github.com/vinayms2017/JEEP2018](https://github.com/vinayms2017/JEEP2018)

------
petercooper
Our roundup of 2018 might help get some context for this:
[https://javascriptweekly.com/issues/417](https://javascriptweekly.com/issues/417)

------
darpa_escapee
The fact that the language and ecosystem are maturing. It's less about the new
shiny thing and more about incremental improvements on proven
libraries/paradigms.

------
theSealedTanker
TypeScript and WebAssembly.

------
thedevindevops
NodeJS v11.6 was only released about 2 weeks ago

